# Tidy Bird No Mess Feeder



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone use the tidy bird no mess feeder? I may sound stupid, but can you use it for pellets or non-seed foods too or just seeds. All the reviews seem to only talk about seeds. Thanks!


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

I'm also skeptical that it will fit my cage.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I was wondering if someone uses them, it looks like a useful idea but I am not sure if my tiels would use it... they get scared of the way sounds bounce in tiny enclosed places. But I'd say you can put every type of food in it, I can't see why not.


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

They don't take up any room in the cage if you put it where the feeder door is, like this: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.com/viewitem?itemId=281088039557

I don't see why you couldn't put other foods in it besides seed.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

I just ordered something similar a couple weeks ago and have been using it for a few days now. I'm always getting Amazon gift cards, so I do a lot of shopping from there. I ordered the Caitec Seed Corral, because it was about $5 cheaper than the Tidy Bird Feeder. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AOJM6MM/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 And, also because some of the Tidy Bird reviewers were saying that the perch was really slippery. http://www.amazon.com/Tidy-Bird-No-Mess-Feeder/dp/B0037UKP9G/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1 The Seed Coral has a wooden perch with grooves in it, so I figured it would be easier for Rio to get a good grip on it. I have an HQ flight cage, so my only option was to mount it inside of the cage, but it doesn't really take up that much more room than the one I was already using.



tiellytiel said:


> Does anyone use the tidy bird no mess feeder? I may sound stupid, but can you use it for pellets or non-seed foods too or just seeds. All the reviews seem to only talk about seeds. Thanks!


You can definitely use it for pellets or maybe even veggies or whatever else you want.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

I have those! They are really helpful


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

jennygn said:


> I just ordered something similar a couple weeks ago and have been using it for a few days now. I'm always getting Amazon gift cards, so I do a lot of shopping from there. I ordered the Caitec Seed Corral, because it was about $5 cheaper than the Tidy Bird Feeder. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AOJM6MM/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 And, also because some of the Tidy Bird reviewers were saying that the perch was really slippery. http://www.amazon.com/Tidy-Bird-No-Mess-Feeder/dp/B0037UKP9G/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1 The Seed Coral has a wooden perch with grooves in it, so I figured it would be easier for Rio to get a good grip on it. I have an HQ flight cage, so my only option was to mount it inside of the cage, but it doesn't really take up that much more room than the one I was already using.
> 
> 
> 
> You can definitely use it for pellets or maybe even veggies or whatever else you want.


I wish I would've read your message. I already placed my order or the Tidy Bird. If not, I would've ordered the Seed Corral. It seems better but no one knows about it. I hope it isn't too slippery for Maxno. Thanks anyways!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i NEED one of them :lol: me and my mum go crazy with all the seed husks. is there any way i could attach it to my flight cage? since there are no food bowl spots in mine...


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

tiellytiel said:


> I wish I would've read your message. I already placed my order or the Tidy Bird. If not, I would've ordered the Seed Corral. It seems better but no one knows about it. I hope it isn't too slippery for Maxno. Thanks anyways!


Sorry!  Hopefully it won't be slippery... There ARE a ton of good reviews that don't even mention it, so maybe it was just a problem with a few.



ollieandme said:


> i NEED one of them :lol: me and my mum go crazy with all the seed husks. is there any way i could attach it to my flight cage? since there are no food bowl spots in mine...


If you have a flight cage similar to mine with no "feeder" doors, (mine has two breeder doors at the very top, but no way to attach the hooks at the very top) then these can be mounted on the inside of the cage, also. They come with hooks to hang.  I do recommend removing the hooks before you go to dump the seed, though, because mine fell out and into the trashcan the very first time. lol. And also, don't expect them to totally eliminate the seed hulls. They do keep most contained, but I would say Rio is somehow able to still get about 5% outside of the cage. Naughty bird!!


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

thanks  so there are hooks on the back?? because obviously the front ones aren't useful.
i'm off to look on eBay. and 5% seed is much better than the 95% seed we've go at the moment! only question: do the birds freak about eating in an enclosure?


----------



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

one more question - does it hold enough seeds for a day?


----------



## Paleghost13 (Sep 14, 2012)

I've always wondered with this style of feeder, if a hen would see it as a nesting place. Maya has a really bad habit of throwing her pellets _everywhere constantly_ and I've been really tempted to get one. And seeing as I'm getting a cockatiel hen, I foresee another reason to get one. Just wondering about the nesting problem. 

I'm going to be stalking this thread since you are getting lots of interesting information!


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

jennygn said:


> I just ordered something similar a couple weeks ago and have been using it for a few days now. I'm always getting Amazon gift cards, so I do a lot of shopping from there. I ordered the Caitec Seed Corral, because it was about $5 cheaper than the Tidy Bird Feeder. http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00AOJM6MM/ref=oh_details_o02_s01_i00?ie=UTF8&psc=1 And, also because some of the Tidy Bird reviewers were saying that the perch was really slippery. http://www.amazon.com/Tidy-Bird-No-Mess-Feeder/dp/B0037UKP9G/ref=pd_sim_sbs_petsupplies_1 The Seed Coral has a wooden perch with grooves in it, so I figured it would be easier for Rio to get a good grip on it. I have an HQ flight cage, so my only option was to mount it inside of the cage, but it doesn't really take up that much more room than the one I was already using.
> 
> 
> 
> You can definitely use it for pellets or maybe even veggies or whatever else you want.


I think I might just order a few of those Caitec feeders! Thanks for that info.


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Paleghost13 said:


> I've always wondered with this style of feeder, if a hen would see it as a nesting place. Maya has a really bad habit of throwing her pellets _everywhere constantly_ and I've been really tempted to get one. And seeing as I'm getting a cockatiel hen, I foresee another reason to get one. Just wondering about the nesting problem.
> 
> I'm going to be stalking this thread since you are getting lots of interesting information!


For 4 months, I've thought Rio was a male, but now she is showing female mating behavior! :huh: lol. (I still slip up sometimes and say he or him instead of her.) Anyway, lately Rio has been searching for things outside of her cage to "get nesty" with. (Like trying to sneak into the piggy cage and take over one of their igloos. <_<) So, I know she has that on her mind, but there's nothing in the cage she can nest in... Just wanted to point out that I don't think it would be a problem with either of these feeders. The way they are made, the bird steps in onto a perch, and then there is sort of a barrier between the perch and where you put the food. So there's not really a way to "nest" in it. I would definitely get one per bird, though, because there is only room for one at a time.


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

ollieandme said:


> one more question - does it hold enough seeds for a day?


I feed about 2 Tbsp. of seed each day, and there is plenty of room for twice that or maybe three times.


----------



## jennygn (Feb 14, 2013)

Here are some pictures to show what I was talking about... The first two show the barrier, there really isn't a way for a bird to nest down in it... Unless maybe if you had a VERY creative bird. lol.

The last two show how much seed I've got in it... 2 Tbsp. and 2 Nutriberries... It could easily hold maybe about 5 or 6 Tbsp. or more.


----------



## tiellytiel (Jun 23, 2013)

Mines came in today! At first, Maxno wouldn't go in, but now he is! I had to lead him in with millet. I had to though put in my screws the oppostie way because my cage had this bar on the feeder door that blocks. It's hard to explain. You'd have to see it. So far, it's working great though!


----------

